# MAC Formal Black swatches



## lara (Oct 2, 2006)

Please place all your Formal Black swatches in this thread, please!

Pictures only, and please keep chatter in the Formal Black colour story thread.


----------



## roxybc (Oct 5, 2006)

I hope it's ok to post these in here.  I find that they have been lost in various posts in the color stories threads, and having to search through each thread drives me nuts, cuz I don't usually assume people will post swatches in there.  I'd find it much easier just to look in here for them, so I hope it's ok that I'm going to post them in here as well. Hopefully it will help some other members out.  Much thanks to Risser who origionally posted them!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_Cool eyes palette with box





Cool eyes palette










(non-flash)





macro mode





swatch





swatch (non-flash)





e/s formal black (non-flash)




_


----------



## roxybc (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's another one from her:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_*credit vanesa7689 of wretch.cc*





warm eyes palette with box





warm eyes palette





warm e/s swatch










Velet(F) on warm eyes & courage on Well-Plumed quad of Untamed











cool eyes swatch























_


----------



## roxybc (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's the smoked palette from the other thread: (Origionally posted by mezzamy)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mezzamy* 

 
_













there you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## roxybc (Oct 19, 2006)

*I am posting these swatches on behlaf of babylis12 from LJ cuz she couldn't post them here herself.*

*Here's what she wrote:*

*Intense and Cool Palettes!!!!!!!
*Here are my swatches. I just bought them an hour ago! I decided to treat myself after writing two exams this week 
There are pics and swatches on my C4 skin over BEIGE-ING SHADESTICK







































The top row is from the palette, the bottom row is colour i own that are similar. THey look far more similar in the pics than in person. The palette shadows are less shimmery. Golden olive and the new green are very alike though. (bottom row from left to right: beautiful iris, waternymph, sushi flower, golden olive pigment, retrospeck&shroom which you cant really tell apart here)


----------



## Alexa (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## addicted_2color (Oct 20, 2006)

The suedette: intense eyes in outdoor natural light with no flash:


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Oct 20, 2006)

heres a few comparison swatches....

with flash: 
gallant (l) and parfait amor (r) (gallant looks a little darker)
With a twist (l) and lucky green (r) (lucky green is a little more olive)
nightbird (l) and a bluer blue (r) (a bluer blue is waaay softer and more pigmented but they are almost identical in color)






without flash:





p.s. sorry my camera sucks


----------



## eco (Oct 20, 2006)

my new palettes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Intense and Smoked








swatched over shell ccb on nw20 skin





 swatched alone on nw20 skin

enjoy!


----------



## antirazor (Oct 24, 2006)

*ruffle: 3 tan lips on NC30*

on unlined lips, in indirect natural morning light, no flash. also pics of the wipe I used to take them all off so you can see how much I had on and how they look on white.









typo!! oh noes. you guys know it's really all revealing, though.





























I also want to say that I can not recommend these sets enough as presents. They're perfect.


----------



## antirazor (Oct 24, 2006)

*beaded: 3 red lips on NC30*

on unlined lips, in indirect natural morning light, no flash. also pics of the wipe I used to take them all off so you can see how much I had on and how they look on white.






































I also want to say that I can not recommend these sets enough as presents. They're perfect.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2006)

all swatched on NW15 skin, with and without flash in artificial lighting..








All Revealing l/s








Embrace l/s








Headliner l/g


----------



## Risser (Oct 31, 2006)

compare Intense 6 e/s with other e/s





With A Twist is very similar Golden Olive, but Golden Olive has high shimmer. Nightbire is rich aqua with green pearl, it seems blueish-green; Pompous Blue is greenish-blue with silver sprkle. Till Daybreak is almost like Full Flame without silver sparkle. Gallat is more bright than Parfait Amour and without pinkish/purple reflects.

more about Formal Black Cool & Warm 6 e/s
http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m...rovski/Swatch/


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Nov 4, 2006)

All shades of Intense Eyes Palette on lids:






With a Twist on inner lid, MAC e/s Till Daybreak at centre, Nighbird on outer lid
MAC e/s Smut in inner crease und MAC e/s Gallant on outer crease
MAC e/s Phloof! as highlighter


----------



## carol (Mar 30, 2007)

Beaded set - Red lips.





L-R: Dubonnet l/s, Casanova l/s, Cherche la Femme l/g


----------

